# Malwarebytes Vs AVG Pro



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

My Mother In Law has a Dell XPS 430 Desktop, which she has had for about 2 years. She has had AVG on from the beginning and run regular scans. There has always been very few infections picked up by AVG. The computer has seemed like it is running good from day 1 until now. I recently installed Malwarebytes on the computer after hearing good reviews. The full scan to my surprise picked up 556 infections. The 3 major ones were Adware My Web Search, Rogue Drive Cleaner and Rogue Anti-Virus Protection. I proceeded to delete all of the infections. Are these quite harmful trojans? Why wouldn't the computer's performance started to deteriorated. Why wouldn't have AVG picked up any of the Infections that Malwarebytes detected. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Todd33 (Mar 19, 2009)

In my opinion, AVG is going downhill. While Malwarebytes in an extremely useful tool, I recommend adding it to an anti virus suite like Avast Pro.


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

Someone else did a summary which may answer your question I have copied below

Malware - blanket name for harmful computer software 

Spyware - software that usually logs and tracks user data and web surfing habits. 

Keyloggers - Records typed keystrokes such as passwords and pins 

Adware - Software that displays pay per click ads to the user without their consent. Usually considered spyware as well. 



Virus - Software that can self replicate itself and infect other computers. Can have similar characteristics of spyware and viruses. 

Botnet - A network of computers that are all infected and can be controlled by the writer or creator of the malware. Often times the writer has control of a botnet of hundreds of computers that can be used for transmitting spam or DDoS attacks. 

Nowadays most malware cannot be categorized into a single category. 


AVG home did not pick up on a rogue drive cleaner on one of my pc that malware bytes did . You need to run these in conjunction


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear cap2587,
The question you need to ask yourself is "Has the computer's performance improved after deleting/quarantining the malware!

The essential difference between a dedicated ,stand-alone anti-Malware program is it's database is supposed to be bigger than the A-V you have now! That's why MBAM could detect so many infections.

If you have the free version of MBAM, it does not run in real-time! Download BoClean, a free anti malware from Comodo, which sits in your system tray and works in real-time.

I too think that you shift to Avira Antivir or Avast free editions. A better option would be to download the free version of Comodo Internet security suite which contains BoClean!:up:


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks so much for your input on my malwarebytes vs AVG issue. I learnt alot of good tips from this post. I will try all your suggestions and read up more on the various anti-virus programs and malware programs. I will see if the computer is running any better being clean of malware. I think the most important things is to use a couple of programs in conjunction to get maximum value. I know I can count on this forum to anwser my questions and increase my knowledge on many different computer issues. Really appreciate the help.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

AVG doesn't seem to be the same good antivirus program it used to be a few years ago
Anyways I would recommend going in for the paid version of malwarebytes(solely your wish), with the purchase you get real time protection which is the need of the hour, with more sophisticated threats emerging by the day


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

like perfume said also go in for a free antivirus like avira or avast home edition,
they do a god job


----------

